# Heres a journal for ya!!!



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Sorry Mods!!!just realized I put it in the wrong place...

Could you move it to (other websites) :redface:


----------



## Keder (May 19, 2004)

How big is the La Fishtank?


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

I like the way you have set up the aquascape. Having a tank that is viewed from three sides is very interesting. You can see the plants and also the fish from many directions. 

Having an aquascape visible from three sides give an added challange in placement and arraingement of the various features of the aquascape. In my opinion this aquascape is done very well. I really apprieciate viewing and learnning from this one!!!


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey guys....This is not my tank!! I wish it was, but its not. I just thought you might like looking at some great pics of a planted breeding Discus tank.. :icon_bigg


----------

